# Impossible d installer Win7 avec DVD ou CLE USB



## Antoine Oudin (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous.
Je dispose d'un 'vieux' Imac de fin 2011 mais qui fonctionne encore TB.
Pour le moment il fonctionne sous 10.13.5. Je souhaite installer un Windows avec bootcamp.
Mon lecteur DVD est HS (il ne lit aucun DVD et les reejecte au bout d'un moment), j'ai un disque optique externe.
J'ai essaye d'installer Win 7, tout d'abord avec DVD Win7 (original) mais après le choix du disque de démarrage ecran noir et tiret blanc clignotant, j'ai essayé avec différentes cle USB bootable mais rien message : "ERROR: Unsupported while loading bootmgr.efi" ou "ERROR: Unsupported while loading memtest.efi".
J'ai essaye par Bootcamp en modifiant mon fichie "info.plist" et on ne me prpose pas tout le temps win7 et lors de la partition je ne peux que partionner -8GO ou 40 Go sur mon disque d'1To.
Au redémarrge ca plante.

Impossible donc de booter une installation, alors que cle et DVD sont vus au demarage par rEFIT.

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Dr Oudin                999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s5


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.2 GB     disk1

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.2 GB     disk1s1


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            GSP1RMCPRXFREO_FR_DVD  *3.3 GB     disk2


Dr-Oudin:~ bureau$ 






```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
```


----------

